# Key Sequence to Display Clock???



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

My Tivo crashed this afternoon. When it came back on, it would not allow me to watch Youtube or Netflix in standard def. I *HATE* high def. I'm trying to adjust to high def., since choice seems to be taken away from me.

How do I get the on-screen clock display to work. (I used to: SELECT SELECT PLAY SELECT 9 SELECT. That doesn't seem to work anymore ... except in standard def.).

Does this mean I cannot have an on-screen clock in high def.??

Thanks.


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

I have no trouble seeing the clock in HD. 

While in playback mode press Select Play Select 9 Select.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

moose53 said:


> My Tivo crashed this afternoon. When it came back on, it would not allow me to watch Youtube or Netflix in standard def. I *HATE* high def. I'm trying to adjust to high def., since choice seems to be taken away from me.
> 
> How do I get the on-screen clock display to work. (I used to: SELECT SELECT PLAY SELECT 9 SELECT. That doesn't seem to work anymore ... except in standard def.).
> 
> ...


Use the SSPS9S code while playing back a recording.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks, both of you. I noticed today that the clock *IS* there ... it's in the upper right instead of the lower right and the print is very tiny (much smaller than I'm able to see).


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

UCLABB said:


> Use the SSPS9S code while playing back a recording.


I didn't have to do select twice at the beginning only SPS9S and it worked.


----------



## bmeacham2 (Jun 7, 2012)

SPS9S is correct. 
I just wish they would move the clock BACK to the lower right corner. It's much easier to read against the darker background that the bottom of the screen is more likely to provide.

My .02


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

bmeacham2 said:


> SPS9S is correct.
> I just wish they would move the clock BACK to the lower right corner. It's much easier to read against the darker background that the bottom of the screen is more likely to provide.
> 
> My .02


Not if you watch programs with a crawl such as cable news and ESPN.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi. Does anyone know how to *remove* the clock from the upper right of the screen? I did SPS9S to turn it on, but that same sequence doesn't remove it. I have a Roamio Pro. Thanks.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

That's what turns it off as well as what turns it on; I just demonstrated it for myself. Perhaps you weren't playing something when you tried to turn it off?

In any case I don't think it survives a restart.


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

Got it, thanks. I was only trying it when watching live TV.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, this is weird! The only way I can set the clock on screen is by doing the SSPS9S is while I'm watching LIVE tv. I accidentally went to do it during a recording one time, and something went wrong. It was a couple years ago, so I cannot remember what happened except I had to call Tivo to undo whatever I did.

But I do it during live tv all the time. I use this on both of my Tivos. If re-entering the same code again doesn't work to remove it you could always just restart the Tivo. Every time the Tivo is restarted (like with updates and such) I have to re-do the clock.


----------



## singemfrc (Jun 24, 2011)

Since one of the most recent updates it only works when playing a recording. SPS9S is the right sequence not SSPS9S, though that first S would just be ignored.
kmttg has SPS backdoor macros built into the program, point and click. Its what I usually do.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

singemfrc said:


> Since one of the most recent updates it only works when playing a recording. SPS9S is the right sequence not SSPS9S, though that first S would just be ignored.
> kmttg has SPS backdoor macros built into the program, point and click. Its what I usually do.


Do you mind walking me through how to do the back door codes via KMttg? I didn't immediately see how to do that. The reason I ask is that I have a devil of a time doing the quick pause code on my Mini- it takes dozens of attempts before it takes hold.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

singemfrc said:


> Since one of the most recent updates it only works when playing a recording. SPS9S is the right sequence not SSPS9S, though that first S would just be ignored.
> kmttg has SPS backdoor macros built into the program, point and click. Its what I usually do.


SPS9S works while watching a recording and SSPS9S works while watching live


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

On the tab bar where you select your TiVo to the far right the last two tabs are "FILES" and "Remote"; select the "Remote" tab.

Once you do that, the next tab bar down will have "Remote" and "Info" as the two rightmost tabs; select "Remote" on that tab line as well.

When you've done that, the next line down will have a pull-down called "TiVo" on the left, from which you select the TiVo you are watching. (Some functions, like setting clock display, require that the TiVo be actually playing a recording.)

Then, on that same line to the right there is a button labelled "SPS Backdoor" and to the right of that is a pull-down which allows you to select various functions. Select "Clock SPS9S" and trigger the button and kttmg will send the requested keys to your TiVo.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> On the tab bar where you select your TiVo to the far right the last two tabs are "FILES" and "Remote"; select the "Remote" tab.
> 
> Once you do that, the next tab bar down will have "Remote" and "Info" as the two rightmost tabs; select "Remote" on that tab line as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks ej, I'll try that the next time the mini reboots and I lose the code.


----------

